# Web Hosting



## blessedtothetee (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a zen cart template and I am using godaddy for hosting. I am trying to have some one customize my site, but they mentioned that godaddy was not a good hosting site. Any recommendations? Or is anyone using godaddy.com to host their tee shirt company?? What are your thoughts?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I use hostgator for my websites - been very stable so far


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

A lot of people dislike GoDaddy for several controversial things they've done in the past (I bailed out too, but I was only using them for domain, not hosting). Another thumbs up for HostGator here too, but I don't really use my webspace for much anymore.


----------



## blessedtothetee (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay thanks!


----------



## blessedtothetee (Apr 8, 2011)

I see I see...something I need to think about!


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

ipage has been great to us! a lot of features and is very cheap


----------



## atomicfly (Oct 3, 2011)

Fatcow! Really good customer service. 

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NanNex (May 6, 2012)

My wife and I have been using NanNex.com for our domain and hosting needs. Very good service with lots of freebies.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

I use HostGator and am very pleased with their service.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Avoid IX Web Hosting


----------



## blessedtothetee (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks all! I think I might refrain from godaddy for hosting...I would rather start off using a good hosting site then run into problems later...


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I have several sites on TheSmallBusinessAuthority (formally CrystalTech). Over the last 5 years they have been rock solid, but not the cheapest.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

wrkalot said:


> I have several sites on TheSmallBusinessAuthority (formally CrystalTech). Over the last 5 years they have been rock solid, but not the cheapest.


So how come your link does not work?....


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

My signature link? Fat fingers  It's fixed now.


----------



## DarktideTees (Oct 7, 2009)

We used Ipower for years and their rates are fine but their customer support sucks. Not sure what a better one would be but DEFINITELY stay away from Godaddy or any other ones that increase the price every year.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

GoDaddy is good have great bandwidth speed. You must have to use your template in a good manner to show your site a professional. Let me to work on your site design!! PM me if you need any help regarding hosting panel, web design etc.


----------



## DragonKnightX04 (Jun 24, 2012)

I also use godaddy to host my web-pages... they do tend to be a bit more expensive than other places, but they have excellent customer service. Best advice shop around...things change


----------

